
Show HN: Zertcore5 – C++11 Server framework - warriorguo
https://github.com/warriorguo/zertcore5
======
dbattaglia
I'm curious, why overload the & operator for stream functions? The STL use of
>> and << is weird enough but at least we are all used to it by now. Or am I
misunderstanding something?

Looks pretty cool overall, especially the RPC stuff.

------
roel_v
So what kind of server is this for? What are the 'exciting' features?

~~~
seivan
It seems to be made for games. I see a nice focus on serialising/deserialising
data.

